# Wind SIM card for Germans



## ilikephotos (Aug 6, 2014)

I am German and have just moved to Rome for a new job. I have already received my codice fiscale which shows my country ID as Z112 (Germania). Among other things I am currently trying to get a local phone and I decided that a SIM card from WIND would be my best option. 

However, WIND's computer system doesn't accept Germania, Repubblica Federale di Germania, Repubblica Tedescha or any possible combination of these words as a valid input for the field "comune di nascita". This problem occurred when I tried to register for the SIM card online for a special "All Digital" promotion. But even the employees of a WIND shop were stumped, referred me to the service line 155, which in turn referred me back to the shop.

The employee's suggestion (and I'm not kidding here) was to find another German expat with a WIND SIM and either ask them for the exact word(s) to put into the "comune di nascita" field OR to get their name so he could look it up in the system. 

Has anyone here had this experience before? Or is any fellow German with a WIND SIM willing to send me their name as a PM?

Cheers


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

For the commune doesn't it let you put in estero?

Commune is the town not the nation.


----------



## ilikephotos (Aug 6, 2014)

The online form provides two fields for this, provincia di nascita and comune di nascita. 

Provincia di nascita comes with a drop-down menu with two-letter codes where I, as a foreigner, choose EE for estero. Comune di nascita needs to be filled with the Italian commune (e.g. Rome) for Italians or the respective nation for foreigners. It is handled the same way on the codice fiscale, where it is called "comune (o stato estero) di nascita" and where it says "Germania" on my form.

It was also confirmed by both the service line and the shop employee that I need to fill this field in with my country. However, there was no willingness in either the shop or the call center to inquire directly within their own company.


----------

